

Top-5-javascript-oneliners ... - init0
http://h3manth.com/content/top-5-javascript-oneliners 

======
portmanteaufu
I don't consider something like:

function is_empty(obj){if(obj instanceof Array){return obj.length===0;}else
if(obj instanceof Object){for(var i in obj)return false;return true;}else
return !obj;

to be a one-liner simply because it was crammed into one line.

------
abderrahmane
LoL

